# I'm going to have to make a wedding quilt.......



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

my oldest dd is engaged!!!:dance:

The wedding will be sometime next year so I have time to finish up the projects I have going on now first.
I know it will be in batiks in beachy colors...blues, blue/greens, browns, tan. She loves those colors. She doesn't like traditional looking quilts so much but she loves the Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt I made her. So I'm looking at two patterns right now. She's already said she likes the first but I'm thinking she may like the 2nd too. I'm here for opinions on which y'all like! Here's the pics....

ok the first one will not post a pic so here's the link...


https://www.shopfonsandporter.com/product/triangle-surprise-digital-quilt-pattern/patterns

choice #2


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

i like them both but i think the first one would be really striking in ocean colors, like a mix of sea glass.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like the first best but I love scrappy quilts!!!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

SMOKEY RIVER PATTERN - Product Details

couldn't resist...I"ve seen this one done up and it is gorgeous in the browns and blues.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just to add to the confusion I like # 2 best. Too many choices, so many gorgeous quilt ideas out there. Choosing is part of the fun for you! Congratulations on your daughter's engagement.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like #2 better, but it's about what she likes not us. And congratulations.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Congratulations to your daughter. I like the 2nd one. I see movement in it that would remind me of the water. But as Ruby said, "It is not what we like but what she likes!"


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! I definitely #1 best.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I like # 1 but what she likes is what matters! Congratulations!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats! Glad you are going to have some time to finish it. Both that you posted are beautiful, but I prefer #2, especially if she doesn't like traditional quilts.

Be sure and let us know which one you pick, and of course we want pics of the finished quilt!


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Make both. Either give them each one or give them one for their first anniversary.

Yankee


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like #2, I think it would be beautiful in the chosen colors! I also liked this one off the Fons and Porter site 
https://www.shopfonsandporter.com/product/diamond-joy-digital-quilt-pattern/patterns

I also like the idea of making both one for wedding and one foe the anniversary 
Heidi


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It's much more unique, and when you think about sleeping under it, isn't it the moon and the planets circling around? Talk about sweet dreams...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I showed her both and she likes #1 the best! Shhh...don't tell her but a little of her momma rubbed off on her lol! She's not quite as modern as she likes to think....so traditional it is. The future sil likes it too. 
This will be a king size. I've never sent a quilt out to be longarmed before.....I did our king size on the treadle. It was stitch in the ditch though. I wish I had time to handquilt this one but there is no way I'm afraid. I would love to see designs on this one that I'm not sure I can do on my machine......


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad they are both happy with it. Have you started yet?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Tinker said:


> Glad they are both happy with it. Have you started yet?


lol no! I need to finish another one I'm working on and they haven't set a date yet.


----------

